# Where to buy spiral flu flu feathers?



## landrylm (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks to me as though it's just full length feathers being used, nothing else special about them. From Trueflights website:



> 2) Another type of “Flu-Flu” can be made by wrapping 2 or more full length feathers in a spiral around the fletching area of an arrow. We like to use “Contact Cement” as the adhesive for these arrows. Simply paint the glue on the fletching area of the arrow and base of the feather, let dry for 10 minutes, then “eyeball” wrap the spiral on the arrow. Use more than 2 feathers for more drag. Use contrasting colored feathers for a really interesting arrow.


I know this contradicts what's said elsewhere on their website, but I'd be willing to bet that their "specially prepared feathers" basically just have the wing shaved down some so as to be more pliable for wrapping.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

landrylm said:


> Looks to me as though it's just full length feathers being used, nothing else special about them. From Trueflights website:


Yep...they are just full length feathers.

Ray :wink:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Feathers for constructing "flu-flu" shafts can be purchased pre-cut and in different lengths.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah I have never seen "special" feathers for spirals. I use full length feathers for my flu flu's.


----------



## 152732 (Sep 26, 2009)

*http://archeryfeathers.com/flu-flu.htm*

http://archeryfeathers.com/flu-flu.htm

As you can see in this link they are special... :

TRUEFLIGHT SPECIALLY PREPARED FULL LENGTH FOR SPIRAL WRAP FLU-FLUS. Regular full length will not wrap around the shaft easily.

I am also looking for a dealer...maybe Lancaster Archery are able to get hold of some...

good luck


----------



## polkcavediver (Apr 8, 2007)

*Spiral Flu Flu's*

Ron LeClair sells them on his website.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I use full length feathers and either grind the base down or pull the base off the membrane(alot easier and quicker). Apply glue to the feather and use an alligator clip or clothespin to hold the one end down,wrap around the shaft and use another alligator clip to secure the other end


----------



## 152732 (Sep 26, 2009)

Any other place?:darkbeer:


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Take a peek here.

http://www.newoutdoorcore.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7446


----------



## badger16 (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't have a sorce for the feathers but I shot some spirals a few weeks ago and really liked them.


----------



## 152732 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks..
Anyone shoots spiral flu flu`s through a Qad HD rest out of a Z7 ???
:teeth:....that`s my plan just need some feathers first  

Rgds
E.


----------



## 152732 (Sep 26, 2009)

.....


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

I have made many, many spiral flu-flu's with "plain" full-length feathers. Although a "specially prepared...super thin base" should not be beyond average ability to achieve...I have yet experienced the need to do so.

I have shown these flu-flu's numerous times. There are 3 nine inch pieces in each arrow...with no special prep beyond cutting to length. Good Luck. Rick.


----------



## Lee Dogman (Nov 6, 2010)

*thin bases*

It helps in shelf clearance and if given the choice I would MUCH prefer the super thin quills/base myself.


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 28, 2004)

I take a standard full length feather and run it over the counter edge, back and fourth. This "breaks" down the quil and before long the feather is running over that edge making a 90deg turn. I put on the glue, clothes pin it on one end and just start wrapping around the shaft and use another clothes pin for the other end. I put 2 per arrow and have been happy with the results. I recently saw a guy "peel" the feather off a quil, looked real easy. He grabbed a few of the feathers and pulled them backwards and it broke a clear membrane and just peeled it back the whole length.
Ken


----------



## batangx (Aug 3, 2004)

I just bought some from 3riversarchery


----------

